# Church names in signatures



## Scott Bushey (Mar 18, 2006)

The administration wants to ask that everyone put their home church in the signatures. A hyperlink would be preferred.

If this is a problem, please submit the issue for consideration.


Thanks.

[Edited on 3-18-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Saiph (Mar 18, 2006)

done


----------



## py3ak (Mar 18, 2006)

No website --but the name is correct.


----------



## Presbyrino (Mar 18, 2006)

Done.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 18, 2006)

We have no website either.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 18, 2006)

If you do not have a hyperlink, that is fine; the name and location will do.


----------



## Puddleglum (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got the website - but I don't know how to hyperlink it, but if you copy & paste, it should work . . .


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 18, 2006)

Will this do?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> Will this do?



Sorry Jonathan. Board policy is now to reflect the home church. As well, you signature in general is outside of the board protocol. Click on the link at the bottom of my post for clarification.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 18, 2006)

that'll have to do for now


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you Jon.


----------



## tmckinney (Mar 18, 2006)

Took me a while to figure it out, but it is done.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 18, 2006)

I fixed Jessica's hyperlinks.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 18, 2006)

Done


----------



## beej6 (Mar 18, 2006)

testing new sig


----------



## beej6 (Mar 18, 2006)

testing again ;-)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2006)

BJ,

You don't need to do a new post to test your sig. Everytime you update your signature, all your posts are automatically updated.


----------

